# NTL UPC replacement remote controls.



## ali (17 Jan 2010)

Hi, 

My 6 year old has chewed the rubber buttons off my NTL / UPC remote controls. Does anyone know if NTL will provide replacements free of charge?

Also where I could get a muzzle?

Thanks,

A.


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Jan 2010)

ali said:


> Also where I could get a muzzle?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> A.




See here.


----------



## ali (17 Jan 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> See here.


 
Ta.

A.


----------



## keithrf900 (17 Jan 2010)

I Have two of these if you want one? PM me.


----------

